
What actually happens when you buy a domain name? - yarapavan
https://taimur.me/domain-names/
======
yarapavan
Medium post - [https://hackernoon.com/what-actually-happens-when-you-
buy-a-...](https://hackernoon.com/what-actually-happens-when-you-buy-a-domain-
name-9c996d352af3)

